# BROKEN PAGE LINKS techsupportforum



## TITT4TATT (Nov 20, 2006)

techsupportforums' "info center" drop down menu links....

I' can get to the main boot disk page 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/view_bootdisk.htm

but if I' click on win98 or win98se links from main boot disk page I' get these error links pages?

win98 boot disk link error page
http://www.techsupportforum.com/files/index.php?cid=2

win98se boot disk link error page
http://www.techsupportforum.com/files/index.php?cid=9


I' don't' no if this is a FIREFOX browser issue or what?
__________________


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

They dont work for me neither. Thanks for pointing this out to use.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

same in opera


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

same in IE 6


----------



## TITT4TATT (Nov 20, 2006)

*Info Center Links Still Broke*

how do I' contact the webmaster too let him no these links aren't working properly?

I' shore like to see those boot disk pages links"


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Dai has already duly notified the site's Admins. You can only wait and see.


----------

